# Escalating pressure on Syria



## ekrem (Aug 7, 2011)

> Turkey is set to deliver a final warning to Syria that it must end the bloodshed sweeping the country and introduce reforms or Ankara will join international measures against the regime, officials said Sunday.
> 
> Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davuto&#287;lu will go to Damascus on Tuesday to deliver this warning following the harshest reaction yet from Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an to the deadly unrest sweeping Syria.
> (...)
> ...



Erdoan sends Turkish FM to up pressure on Syria - Hurriyet Daily News








> *Syria says Turkey to hear more decisive reply*
> 
> In sharp rebuff to Ankara, presidential adviser Bouthaina Shaaban said Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmed Davutoglu could expect tough words during a visit to Damascus on Tuesday.
> Turkey's Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan, who built close ties with Assad but has been increasingly critical of his crackdowns, has said Ankara's message "will be decisively delivered."
> Shaaban, in a retort published by Syria's state news agency SANA, said: "If...Davutoglu is coming to Syria to deliver a decisive message, then he will will hear even more decisive words in relation to Turkey's position.


Syria says Turkey to hear more decisive reply | Diplomacy | World Bulletin


----------



## ekrem (Aug 7, 2011)

*Turkish religious affairs head breaks fast with Syrian refugees in Hatay*

Head of Turkey's Religious Affairs Directorate expressed hope on Saturday that domestic peace would be ensured in Syria as soon as possible (...) and hoped that every one would return to his/her homeland after domestic peace was ensured.

Turkish religious affairs head breaks fast with Syrian refugees in Hatay | Islam | World Bulletin


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 7, 2011)

ekrem said:


> > Turkey is set to deliver a final warning to Syria that it must end the bloodshed sweeping the country and introduce reforms or Ankara will join international measures against the regime, officials said Sunday.
> >
> > Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davuto&#287;lu will go to Damascus on Tuesday to deliver this warning following the harshest reaction yet from Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an to the deadly unrest sweeping Syria.
> > (...)
> ...



Any news in the papers re: discussins between Turkey and Iran?


----------



## Trajan (Aug 7, 2011)

I are at logger heads, they need Syria, that is Iran does but Turkey has the common border etc etc ....its going to be interesting. as it stands now Assad will do what he has to do, who's gonna get in his way?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 7, 2011)

> Turkish investment in the Middle East, the Balkans and North Africa is estimated to be around $100 billion.
> *Turkey is number one foreign investor in Syria*


*
*Al Arabiya - Amir Taheri: Turkey and the Neo-Ottoman dream


----------



## ekrem (Aug 8, 2011)

> The security summit held at the Prime Ministry on Monday reviewed all potential moves Turkey could undertake if the al-Assad regime decides to go its own way and continue imposing violence.
> (...)
> Turkish officials said all options, including establishing a buffer zone in the Syrian part of the border, were being discussed at a technical level.


Stop crush on people or face Gadhafis fate, says Turkey's Davutolu - Hurriyet Daily News




> The U.S. envoy for the Middle East Fred Hof held talks on Monday with Turkish officials in the Turkish capital of Ankara over the issue of Syria.
> The meeting came following a phone conversation between U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Davutoglu on Sunday.


Turkish FM to visit Damascus to deliver warning




> Main opposition party leader Kemal K&#305;l&#305;çdaro&#287;lu called on Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an to not push Turkey into a possible military operation against Syria.
> We should take lessons from history. It [Turkey] shouldnt repeat its mistakes. Lets take democracy, freedoms to Syria and contribute to Syria to make it a more contemporary country. But we shouldnt be the pawn of Western sovereign powers, K&#305;l&#305;çdaro&#287;lu, leader of the Republican Peoples Party, or CHP, told the daily Hürriyet in an interview published Monday.
> We shouldnt get involved in possible military action in Syria, he said.


Turkey should stay out of military action in Syria, says CHP chief - Hurriyet Daily News


----------



## ekrem (Aug 8, 2011)

Speculation continues to suggest that Turkish leadership is building Arab support and justification for military action in Syria in defense of the protesters. However, the threats so far appear to be limited to rhetoric. Neither Turkey nor Saudi Arabia are prepared to deal with the fallout of accelerated regime change in Damascus, and it is highly unlikely that the United States will entertain another military campaign in the region to deal with the al Assad regime.
Free Article for Non-Members | STRATFOR


----------



## ekrem (Aug 10, 2011)

Turkish FM has hold press conference, International Press can now visit Syria.
Army has removed from Hama.

Prime Minister Erdogan has said, that Syria will pass reform laws within 10-15 days.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 11, 2011)

Pictures from Hama.
A group of 10 international Photographers went to there with Turkish Ambassador.


Ve Suriye kap&#305;lar&#305; açt&#305;


----------



## ekrem (Aug 12, 2011)

Obama and Erdogan phoned and both agreed to wait for another 2 weeks before entering the phase to demand Assad to step-down.



> Turkey has convinced the US to wait for two weeks before pressing against Syria, but so far sees little sign that President Assad will end the bloodshed
> (...)
> In a phone conversation late Thursday, U.S. President Barack Obama and Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an agreed to monitor closely the steps taken by the Syrian government and to continue consultations, the Prime Ministrys press office said. Both agreed on the need for a transition to democracy in Syria, a statement from White House said.


Turkey buys more time for Damascus - Hurriyet Daily News





> Turkey isnt ruling out international intervention in Syria if the Bashar al-Assad regime doesnt stop using violence against its own people, a Turkish official speaking on condition of anonymity told the Hürriyet Daily News on Friday.
> The source also said that a letter from Turkish President Abdullah Gül to Assad delivered by Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davuto&#287;lu on Tuesday was considered by Ankara as an ultimatum to Damascus that, if violence by Syrian troops continued, Assad would no longer be able to rely on Turkeys friendship.


Syria intervention not off table - Hurriyet Daily News


----------



## ekrem (Aug 12, 2011)

Free Article for Non-Members | STRATFOR


> Regardless of the outcome of the crisis, Turkey will see its influence in Syria increase. Ankara wants to emerge as the preeminent power in the Middle East and the two neighbors share a long border. Turkey will eventually have a disproportionate amount of influence in Syrian affairs.
> 
> Before that happens, Turkey will find itself struggling with Iran over the future of Syria. The Syrian regime is the only ally that Tehran has in the Arab world and Damascus is key to Irans ability to project power in the region. This pivotal relationship becomes especially critical at a time when the Islamic Republic is trying to take advantage of a historic opportunity to emerge as a regional power. Therefore, the Iranians have more of an incentive to ensure the survival of the Syrian state than the Turks.
> 
> Both Turkey and Iran are key stake-holders in Syria, with differing views on how to deal with the Syrian crisis. Ankara and Tehran already have a complex relationship involving a mix of cooperation and competition vis-à-vis Iraq. However, it now seems that Syria will become the main arena for Turkish-Iranian dealings, foretelling some pretty tense moments in the days ahead.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/13/world/middleeast/13syria.html?_r=1


> Diplomats say that Turkey, Syria&#8217;s neighbor to the north, has given the Syrian government two weeks to inaugurate meaningful political change in a country that remains one of the region&#8217;s most authoritarian. The Syrian government&#8217;s steps have so far been dismissed by opposition figures as superficial.
> 
> &#8220;I wouldn&#8217;t like to see you regret that you&#8217;ve been far too late in very little that you&#8217;ve done when you look back one day,&#8221; said a letter to Mr. Assad from President Abdullah Gul of Turkey. It was carried to Syria by Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu during his visit this week and made public on Friday by Turkey&#8217;s Anatolian news agency.




German FM Guido Westerwelle (Reuters *Germany*)


> *Westerwelle: Turkey has key role in Syria-conflict*
> "Westerwelle welcomes the leading role of Turkey in the Syria question and sees Turkey in a key role in relation to Syria." The Minister attaches great importance to close cooperation with Turkey on how to proceed.


Westerwelle: Türkei hat Schlüsselrolle bei Syrien-Konflikt | Reuters


After FM Davutoglu visited Damaskus on Tuesday PM Erdogan said he expects Syria to pass reform laws within the next 10-15 days.
In Telephone conversation with Obama it was agreed to delay US's escalation in rhetoric towards Syria for 2 weeks. There is now talk of an ultimatum delivered to Assad.
Meanwhile Assad and his system is fighting for survival and if he passes the demanded reforms his system would consequently collapse due to the nature of the democratic reforms and the fact that Syria is being ruled by the minority in the country.

So far, Diplomatic and Economic presence of Turkey within Syria continues.
Business relations like truck and train traffic into Syria have considerably decreased due to the protests in Syria. Turkey hasn't implemented sanctions on Syria and Ambassador are still there. Maybe this changes after the 2 weeks are over and Assad has not moved.

I don't think, that there will be any kind of military intervention before all other options are exhausted. And certainly no military action during Ramazan.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 12, 2011)

Spokesman of the Foreign Affairs Committee in the Turkish *Parliament*, AK Party Deputy Chairman of External Affairs, AK Party Central Executive Committee Member.
Twitter



> Turkey should not become hostage to the Iranian-Saudi rivalry in the region. Every proposed action meets an angry response from either side and simply limits policy options. Despite the vocal and eager pro-Iranian lobby in this country Turkey will have to act from an Ankara perspective. If it is true that a very harsh Iranian message has been communicated to Ankara recently, then we are entering a new phase of rivalry between Turkey and Iran not necessarily confined to Syria. Regardless of what is happening externally with regard to Syria, what really matters are internal Syrian developments.
> (...)
> *There is every indication that the Syrian protests are broadening their base to include the Syrian middle class now, too.* Even in the wealthy suburbs of Damascus and the business community in Aleppo there are signs that cracks are forming. For Turkey there are two issues at stake here. One is the humanitarian, human rights issue, and there is little doubt that that has its own merits. The second one is Turkeys neighborhood policy and Turkeys regional weight and credibility. The latter concerns me. If we do not play this right, we risk losing valuable influence and power that has been accumulated over the last eight years. *As a country that has ambitions to build a new order*, we simply should not support a minority dictatorship that sees itself as equal to Turkey. It is time that Turkey take a harder line.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

*Saudi King Abdullah and Turkey&#8217;s Gul discuss Syria and bilateral relations*



> President Gul&#8217;s visit to Saudi Arabia comes within an agreement between Riyadh and Ankara regarding the importance of putting an end to the violent crackdown on peaceful protesters in Syria, according to Al Arabiya.
> 
> &#8220;There is an agreement between the stands of both Saudi Arabia and Turkey over the Syrian crisis. Both states stress the importance of putting an end to the bloody crackdown on protesters,&#8221; Abdullahj Al Shimary, a Saudi political analyst, told Al Arabiya.
> 
> King Abdullah last Monday called for an end to the bloodshed in Syria and recalled the Saudi ambassador from Damascus.


Saudi King Abdullah and Turkey

President Gül didn't make statements to the press.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

*M&#304;Ts report*
( National Intelligence Organization (Turkey) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  )

Todays Zaman has obtained M&#304;Ts intelligence report on the PKK and the support extended to it by Turkeys neighbors. The report gives a highly detailed overview of the PKKs activities in the region.

The report asserts that Iran, although it appears to be cooperating with Turkey in the fight against the PKK, has not provided a single bit of information on the operations it has been conducting in Kandil since July 16. In fact, it hasnt even responded to requests from Turkey on information sharing. The PKK claimed that Iran uses intelligence provided by Turkey extensively when conducting its operations against PJAK. Although Iran has extradited 11 PKK militants to Turkey over the past two years, Turkey has failed to establish full and reliable cooperation with this country in anti-terrorism operations.

Syria, which was severely affected by the popular uprisings in the Arab world, is far from maintaining sound cooperation with Turkey in fighting regional terrorism. M&#304;T points to Turkeys criticism of President Bashar Assad and pressure from Turkish government officials on the Syrian government for reforms, saying the recently revived yet highly fragile relations between the two countries have deteriorated significantly. Intelligence units say Syria is increasingly working together with Iran in the region.

The M&#304;T report recalls that Syria has carried out anti-PKK operations within its borders, starting in 2008, but not one of the 264 PKK militants detained in these operations has been extradited to Turkey.

Syria harbored the PKK and actually gave its leader, Abdullah Öcalan, a comfortable home until 1998, when Turkey threatened war if it continued to offer refuge to Öcalan. The country kicked him out, and he was captured in 1999 in Kenya and was returned to Turkey. The relations of the two countries, however, have improved in recent years, until the Syrian unrest.

Syria is unlikely to take any sincere or actual steps in helping Turkeys anti-terrorism operations against the PKK, Turkish intelligence reports say. About 3,800 PKK militants currently live in Kandil, and* at least 1,500 of them are of Syrian origin, according to Turkish intelligence. M&#304;Ts report also notes that the PKK has not carried out any attacks to date on Syrian soil. Intelligence sources also say some PKK terrorists in Kandil, weary of Irans attacks in the area, are hiding in Syria. The lack of attacks on Syria, which has an estimated Kurdish population of 400,000, is highly surprising as the country is widely accepted as being the country where the Kurdish minority is most oppressed.* Most Kurds in Syria are not even given Syrian citizenship, and they have to live without any identification documents.

Syria reverts to 90s, Iran abandons Turkey in terror struggle


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

There is serious violence going on in the last weeks from PKK / PJAK both in Iran and Turkey. Just 3 dead again yesterday in Turkey from PKK terror.
Yesterday, PM Erdogan has said due to *Ramadan* there is patience, but once Ramadan is over things will change and they'll pay the price.
Ba&#351;bakan  Erdo&#287;an - Faturas&#305; a&#287;&#305;r olacak - Hürriyet Gündem

We'll now catch PKK's remaining military command, its leader is already in prison.

*Turkey prepares to deal lethal blow to PKK*
Turkey prepares to deal lethal blow to PKK


In Winter 2007/2008 when we went into Iraq, we didn't move to PKK's headquarters in Kandil Mountain ranges in agreement with Bush, but targeted smaller PKK bases near the Turkish border. It was mainly to destroy PKK's food and weapons depots near the border.
There are reports, that the Iraqi airfield Bamerni, which Turkey captured in 2002 is being upgraded in Helicopter handling capacity.
We have 4 bases in N-Iraq and 1 airfield.

In 4 months USA will be "re-deployed" from Iraq to a "non-relevant" role.

Pictures from Bamerni airfield from DHA news agency:


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

*Iran-Turkey pipeline explosion halts imports*

PKK's military leader of the HPG - People's Defense Force (a PKK wing) - Dozdar Hamo told AKnews that "HPG guerrillas blew up the oil pipeline between Iran and Turkey to cause economic harm to the two countries that are enemies of the Kurds."

Hamo also said that the HPG fighters had also attacked the security company that was protecting the pipeline. "A number of the vehicles of the company were burnt down."

Iran-Turkey pipeline explosion halts imports | ArabianOilandGas.com


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

Only 2 of the PKK's remaining command are in Kandil mountain ranges. (Bayik and Karayilan).

Erdal is Syrian and is said to be hiding in Syria. He is *self-proclaimed* "commander-in-chief of the Peoples Defense Forces, the PKKs military wing"
The Jamestown Foundation: PKK Leadership Under Pressure in the Post-Öcalan Era
Bahoz Erdal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

Iraqi freedom will be benchmarked in terms of bbl/day after USA has "brought freedom" to Iraq as a result of its multi-billion $ "intelligence". 
Now there needs to be stability so "freedom" can prosper.
Obviously Kirkuk (N.Iraq) is one of the world's oil-centers, Turkey is investing in oil extraction in Iraq and Pipelines can not operate in same geography as PKK. 




> *PM says push has come to shove on PKK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope the Prime Minister doesn't leave it at words after Ramadan and will free the people from this terror. 


"Youre really looking at the 600-lb. gorilla of the region."
_George Friedman_, STRATFOR CEO
Stratfor's George Friedman



Global Firepower - 2011 World Military Strength Ranking







(it's just PKK in Iraq with estimated 5.000 Terrorists in Kandil)


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

It's the journalist who sits next to the PM in PM's aircraft.
He says *biggest military operation since Cyprus* is coming.






Yi&#287;it Bulut - HaberTürk
Or you can use chaotic Google translation: 
Google Translate


Dear friends,  I agree that Prime Minister Erdogan's saying of "Everything will be different now" is an  acknowledgement of Turkey's passive attitude so far. 
For the Democratic Opening to work the Army has been rightfully forced into a passive position. 
After Erdogan's words the attitude and strategy has completely changed and the public will soon see the signs of this. The new concept is large military operations with landings on Kandil mountains. The name of the operation with a large probability will be named Operation Hell and will be the indication of a "Sri-Lanka model" based approach. Once this operation starts, I don't think there will be a returning point, it will be a facticity for Turkey's new global approach. When? Very soon... A last detail: The fluctuations in the International markets has delayed the operation, everything is ready for the biggest military activity since Cyprus, it can start every next second.
*Conclusion:* Turkey has definitely pulled the trigger for a geographical large operation. The new stance against Damaskus and the relations with USA should be viewed under this context, you'll find very serious indicators.
*Note:* My invitation to all terrorists who don't have bloods on their hands and who want to return: You have the option of not believing what I've said, but it'
s better to believe and to lay down your Arms and surrender. With sureness the USA won't limit the operations this time.

--------------------------------------------------------------

There's blood everywhere in the region's air, finally it seems the smell of it has reached the PM's nose.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

ekrem said:


> It's the journalist who sits next to the PM in PM's aircraft.
> He says *biggest military operation since Cyprus* is coming.
> 
> 
> ...




What's the "limitation" he is talking about? He is talking about the Bush meeting in November 2007 before Turkey started limited incursion into N-Iraq, where both administration reached a consensus.

Stratfor:
Free Article for Non-Members | STRATFOR


> Stratfor has received word that Turkish President Abdullah Gul recently reached a deal with U.S. President George W. Bush on the question of Kirkuk and Turkish military intervention in northern Iraq. In return for the shelving of U.S. plans to hold the Kirkuk referendum, Turkey allegedly has promised not to launch a large-scale military incursion into northern Iraq and instead will stick to cross-border shelling and occasional airstrikes.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

"Those who cast a shadow on peace, those who talk about freedoms and spill blood at the same time shall never expect us to yield to terrorism. 
*This is not bearable anymore. Consequences will be huge.* 
Those who do not distance themselves from the terrorist will pay a cost, too," Erdogan told a fast-breaking dinner to mark the tenth anniversary of his Justice and Development (AK) Party.

Turkish PM harshly reacts to deadly PKK attack | Politics | World Bulletin


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

PM has said, that the terror-attacks in Silvan that killed 13 people were the breaking point. 
Domestic security would be managed by the Police and the Soldiers relieved from these duties.

msnbc-Turkey
Erdo&#287;an: Silvan k&#305;r&#305;lma noktas&#305;

Google Translation:
Google Translation


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

Due to the ongoing violence in Syria Turkish FM has hold press-conference: "Operations must stop immediately or there will be nothing to talk about from this point on".

















*Germany urges UN Security Council action on Syria*

Germany called for more European Union sanctions against Syria on Monday and urged the UN Security Council to discuss the government crackdown there again this week.    
 Foreign Ministry spokesman Andreas Peschke said reports of the bombardment of Syria's port city of Latakia by its own tanks and navy gunboats gave a new reason to send a stronger message and increase EU sanctions.    
"This current use of violence cannot be justified morally or under international law in any way," he said. "We are advocating for the UN Security Council to address the Syria issue again *this week*."    
Germany urges UN Security Council action on Syria


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

*Turkey says bloodshed in Syria must immediately end, threatens unspecified steps*
The Washington Post


*Turkey: Nothing left to talk about if Syria fails to halt operations*
Turkey: Nothing left to talk about if Syria fails to halt operations

Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davuto&#287;lu has issued a stark warning to Syrian authorities to immediately halt military operations across the country or he said there will be nothing left to talk about the steps that would be taken.
"If these operations do not stop there will be nothing left to say about the steps that would be taken," he said, without elaborating.     
"This is our final word to the Syrian authorities, our first expectation is that these operations stop immediately and unconditionally," Davuto&#287;lu said.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 15, 2011)

Spanish press (El Pais) says, that Spanish PM Zapatero has sent his adviser to Syria to offer Spain as Exile-place for Assad clan.

Spanien bot Syriens Präsident Asyl an - Syrien - derStandard.at


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)

Iranian, US ambassador and Chief of Staff came to Prime Ministry.

CNN-Turk says the Army will create a buffer-zone within Syria.
S&#305;n&#305;ra tampon bölge kuruluyor


----------



## ekrem (Aug 16, 2011)

FM has phoned with Ban-Ki-Moon. Thursday will be MGK-meeting or National Security Council with Government, President and Army.



> *Turkey mulls radical moves on Syria policy*
> 
> We are not [meeting] in optimism but rather in frustration, a Turkish diplomat told the Hürriyet Daily News on Tuesday. The National Security Council, or MGK, will meet Thursday to mull a sea change in Ankaras attitude toward Syria and to plot a possible reaction to a number of scenarios that will depend on the actions of embattled Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.


Turkey mulls radical moves on Syria policy - Hurriyet Daily News


Meanwhile the Interior Minister has said (based on CNN-Turk news), that there will not be established a Buffer-Zone, but the activities are to clean the border from miines.
Bakan Ylmaz: Tampon Blge Oluturma Dncemiz Yok


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

*Seven soldiers killed in clashes with PKK*
Eleven more soldiers were also injured in the attack.
Seven soldiers killed in clashes with PKK - Hurriyet Daily News


It happened at the red dot "Cukurca" on the Iraqi-Turkish border in the Hakkari Province.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *Seven soldiers killed in clashes with PKK*
> Eleven more soldiers were also injured in the attack.
> Seven soldiers killed in clashes with PKK - Hurriyet Daily News
> 
> ...





Yesterday was killed one conscript

One soldier killed in clash in southern Turkey - Hurriyet Daily News


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

In 1998 we captured their leader. In 2002 we had them almost eliminated but then came the Americans to Iraq. We only began to launch operations into Iraq again in winter 2007/08. Mainly limited incursions and airstrikes.


Left = killed Army personel
Right = Citizens killed by terror


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

Prisident Gül: It is out of question that authorities wait for the end of Ramadan in the fight against terror
ntvmsnbc.com
Google Translation


"*At this point there won't be words, but actions. It will be seen as it happens.*" - PM Erdogan
ntvmsnbc.com
Google Translation








*Turkey is preparing for military showdown*
Turkey is preparing for a showdown with the PKK. After the loss of 8 more Turkish soldiers near the province of Hakkari, town of Cukurca, Turkish Prime Minister Erdogan said We reached a point where words are meaningless. This is regarded as a green light to an operation *within days*. He said The retaliation they will find will be manifold stronger.
Things are changing very fast here in Turkey. At the begining of this week the date for a military operation was expected at the end of this month. Because Erdogan gave first signal of operation last weekend during his partys 10th anniversary. He said we are trying to be patient because we respect the month of Ramadan. After Ramadan the history of peace will be very different in this country.
However the latest attack in which 8 soldiers were killed on Wednesday, changed this timeline. President Gul in his first words of reaction said war against terror does not stop. Then Erdogans statement that of our patience is over came.
euronews.net


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

> *IRGC: Iran will pound terrorist bases along borders*
> 
> Colonel Hamid Ahmadi says Iran will continue to pound terrorist positions and bases along its borders with Iraq as long as the* PKK and its offshoot PJAK attack Iranian security forces and civilian population*.
> (...)
> ...


PressTV - IRGC: Iran will pound terrorist bases along borders

Good. This practically means, that Iran will tighten security and will shoot every terrorist who flees into Iran.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 17, 2011)

I think- now would be a good time to let it slip that we prefer the Sunni  sect  as opposed to Shism. Sending subtle but clear messages , we would side with sunni's in almost all instances and situations.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 17, 2011)

Trajan said:


> I think- now would be a good time to let it slip that we prefer the Sunni  sect  as opposed to Shism. Sending subtle but clear messages , we would side with sunni's in almost all instances and situations.



I don't know if thats necessarily true, the Taliban are Sunni and so was Saddam Husseins regime.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

Airforce *has begun* to fly bombing missions in N.Iraq.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

At 21:00 o'clock Aircraft from Diyarbakir and Maltaya base have taken-off.
Bombings are still ongoing.

I hope the soldiers march in or the Army makes landing operations.
Let's see what happens in the next days.


----------



## Douger (Aug 17, 2011)

Damascus will be "rubble" soon. Go read the script. I believe it's Isaiah 17.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

They say 5 PKK-camps are being attacked including the main-base in Kandil mountain range.
Army has made no announcement so far, so it can not be confirmed what really is being attacked.
Journalists are reporting from Diyarbakir and Malatya airbases and the aircraft-activity is still ongoing.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

Douger said:


> Damascus will be "rubble" soon. Go read the script. I believe it's Isaiah 17.



I am no Nostradamus but it seems safe to say, that in future there will come change to Syria in form of a new Administration system. And Assad clan being removed.
How that will happen (foreign intervention / Libya style "Rebel"-support) needs to be seen.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2011)

Still going


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

Winston Churchill...
How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. 

The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live. 

A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men. 

Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it. 

No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.[/quote]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Aug 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I think- now would be a good time to let it slip that we prefer the Sunni  sect  as opposed to Shism. Sending subtle but clear messages , we would side with sunni's in almost all instances and situations.
> ...




true and Saddam was our son of a bitch till he went off the reservation. 

geo-politics being what it is, recognizing that Iran right now is the threat in situ and on the horizon, look at a world map showing sunni and shiite populations.....most especially in the ME. 

Iraq being majority shiite works against us, we need arab partners, who feel we feel them....it is only a matter of time before iran and iraq fall into each others arms imho.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 18, 2011)

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



The thing is we have both Sunnis and Shites shooting at us, and both of them are ok with taking our money as well. Pakistan is a majority Sunni country that despises the US however smiles in our face and take our cash, doing business with people who hate you is playing with fire, besides the Israelis and the Kurds we have no real friends in that region.


----------

